# One Of Those Lucky Moments...



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I was just going out the front door when I spotted this beautiful, freshly emerged Red Admiral butterfly basking in the sun. It was so dozy, that it even let me hold it in my hand!










Posing on my fingers...



















Extending its proboscis in search of a drink!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

What a beauty; a tangible reminder of my childhood when they were so many more around


----------

